# Malibu and Solvang Route Advice



## I3erto

I am driving up from San Diego to Solvang to watch the Tour of California, and wanted to stop around Malibu on the way up to do a ride. Looking for something scenic in the 30 mile range. Riding with my dad who is flying in from alabama and has never been to anything north of orange county in California. We also have a day after the ToC to do a ride in the Santa Ynez valley. Any suggestions for scenic rides in either area would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mohair_chair

Why not do the 2010 stage 8 circuit in the Santa Monica Mountains above Malibu? 

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/2010/2010-stage8-map.pdf

In the Santa Ynez Valley, do the time trial route, but in Los Olivos, cross over 154 and pick up Foxen Canyon Road. Foxen Canyon Road is one of the best roads for riding you'll find anywhere. Go out to Sisquoc, turn around, and come back. When you get to 154, cross over and finish the TT route. 

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/Route/stages/stage6.html

I should add that Foxen Canyon Road out to Sisquoc will be roughly 15 miles, making 30 round trip. Add the 15 miles of TT route and you will end up with 45 miles on the day. Foxen seems like a flat road, but it's actually a gradual uphill in the southern/eastern direction. There are also two small hills on the way, known affectionately as "heartbreak hill" and "the wall." The TOC raced down Foxen Canyon Road in 2006. 

http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/docroot/media/stage5.pdf


----------



## Hollywood

I3erto said:


> I am driving up from San Diego to Solvang to watch the Tour of California, and wanted to stop around Malibu on the way up to do a ride. Looking for something scenic in the 30 mile range. Riding with my dad who is flying in from alabama and has never been to anything north of orange county in California.


Hilly? Flat? there's both along PCH through Malibu. Not sure on y'alls fitness levels or comfort level with traffic on PCH.


----------



## JSR

Good suggestions by Mohair_Chair, but there will be hills, especially on the Thousand Oaks loop.

If you start at this year's AToC finish line at the Thousand Oaks Civic Center, follow the route under the freeway (Hwy 101), then link up with the 2010 loop, you'll just about have your 30 miles and have a double AToC loop to boot! (Thinking about it now, I realize last year's loopwent right by the Civic Center also, but it makes abetter story to say you linked up both roures.)

If you follow Mohair's advice in Solvang, which is sound, you might think about doing some wine tasting. There are a number of wineries all along the suggested route. Take it easy and have fun the whole way, or hammer and make a stop or two near the end.

JSR


----------



## cwg_at_opc

edit: zuma parking has gone up to $10!

park at Zuma Beach on PCH($8 parking) go north and then turn right on Encinal and climb for about 8miles(?) turn left on Mulholland and return downhill to PCH. take PCH north until Big Rock(38-ish round-trip) or go to Las Posas for about 46-ish miles round-trip.

http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/32617306/

there's lots of opportunities for pictures both in the hills and on the beach. PCH(Pacific Coast Highway) this time of year is quite excellent.


----------



## lemonlime

cwg_at_opc said:


> park at Zuma Beach on PCH($8 parking) go north and then turn right on Encinal and climb for about 8miles(?) turn left on Mulholland and return downhill to PCH. take PCH north until Big Rock(38-ish round-trip) or go to Las Posas for about 46-ish miles round-trip.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/32617306/
> 
> there's lots of opportunities for pictures both in the hills and on the beach. PCH(Pacific Coast Highway) this time of year is quite excellent.


Good route. I'd also suggest the Zuma thing and heading south to go up Latigo and come down Mulholland with that easy spin back to Zuma.

I live in Oxnard, and there ain't much going for PCH past Mugu Rock; I'd just turn around there instead of going all the way to Las Posas, unless he just wants the miles.

Really though in this area you can't go wrong no matter which way you go. Except maybe going up Yerba Buena. Nice climb, but the sh*tty road surface completely ruins it.


----------



## cwg_at_opc

i wouldn't go much further south on PCH past Las Virgennes/Malibu Canyon as there's too much traffic and the bike lane is not consistently wide or debris-free. if you really want to start down that way, park at Bluff Park(which is at the bottom of Malibu Canyon opposite Pepperdine U. - parking is free there, but the small lot fills up by 10am weekends) and head north on the route i linked.


----------



## I3erto

Thanks! Fitness level is pretty high. Ride about 20 a day and a club ride or two in the 50 mile range on the weekends. Not really concerned with miles he just wants to be able to see some good scenery. We would rather not deal with heavy traffic if possible, but not opposed to it if the ride is worth it.


----------



## lemonlime

I3erto said:


> Thanks! Fitness level is pretty high. Ride about 20 a day and a club ride or two in the 50 mile range on the weekends. Not really concerned with miles he just wants to be able to see some good scenery. We would rather not deal with heavy traffic if possible, but not opposed to it if the ride is worth it.


CWG's routes are high on scenery and low(ish) on traffic. Just don't get much further south/west on PCH than Malibu Cyn (Pepperdine).

I've never ridden in Santa Ynez, but the area's beautiful; can't imagine there's a bad route up that way.


----------



## I3erto

cwg_at_opc said:


> park at Zuma Beach on PCH($8 parking) go north and then turn right on Encinal and climb for about 8miles(?) turn left on Mulholland and return downhill to PCH. take PCH north until Big Rock(38-ish round-trip) or go to Las Posas for about 46-ish miles round-trip.
> 
> http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/32617306/
> 
> there's lots of opportunities for pictures both in the hills and on the beach. PCH(Pacific Coast Highway) this time of year is quite excellent.


what is the gradient like on the 8 mile climb? are there some good views at the top? thanks for the help!!


----------



## cwg_at_opc

when you go to the link, look on the map for the tab that says, "Climbs".
it breaks down the climb as a 5 mile-ish climb @ 4.9% AVERAGE.
click on the "Summary" tab, click on the "full screen" button(the one on the right side of the map), at the bottom of the new screen, click "elevation". there appears to be two or three sections at 6%(short though) and the bulk is 4-5%. my friends just rode it last weekend and they did it in like 2nd-3rd gear(i don't think any of them has anything larger than a 25 or 27, and they did it on their tribikes.)

this is a great time of year because everything is still green. in a another month or so, everything will be a brownish-green, and by july, everything will be a dirty brown. naturally, by the coast it's nicer, but we're still talking about scrubby brush that's native to this region.

the views of the beach are always excellent, and Big Rock always makes for a cool picture.


I3erto said:


> what is the gradient like on the 8 mile climb? are there some good views at the top? thanks for the help!!


----------



## JSR

cwg_at_opc said:


> the views of the beach are always excellent, and Big Rock always makes for a cool picture.


I'm sure you're referring to Mugu Rock, which is located at the actual Point Mugu, for which the nearby naval base was named. It is a very pretty section of the coast.

Big Rock is a road down the coast toward Pacific Palisades.

JSR


----------



## cwg_at_opc

Yup. unfortunately for me, it's always been called Big Rock by my friends when riding by, so yeah, it's Mugu Rock - you can't miss it:

http://www.conejovalleyguide.com/welcome/mugu-rock-at-point-mugu.html






JSR said:


> I'm sure you're referring to Mugu Rock, which is located at the actual Point Mugu, for which the nearby naval base was named. It is a very pretty section of the coast.
> 
> Big Rock is a road down the coast toward Pacific Palisades.
> 
> JSR


----------



## I3erto

One more question.. Other than the start and finish in Solvang, any suggestions on a good place on the route to watch the ITT?? I just figure it would be really crowded at the start/finish and was curious if there were other places that would be better to watch


----------



## I3erto

One more question.. Other than the start and finish in Solvang, any suggestions on a good place on the route to watch the ITT?? I just figure it would be really crowded at the start/finish and was curious if there were other places that would be better to watch


----------



## mohair_chair

I3erto said:


> One more question.. Other than the start and finish in Solvang, any suggestions on a good place on the route to watch the ITT?? I just figure it would be really crowded at the start/finish and was curious if there were other places that would be better to watch


Just outside the town of Los Olivos, the route crosses Foxen Canyon Road on Ballard Canyon Road. There's a little twisting climb there, before they descend into Ballard Canyon. I would be at the top of that climb, because you'll get to see the riders come up the hill, and you can also watch them fly down the valley on the other side.


----------



## I3erto

awesome! thanks!


----------



## I3erto

lemonlime said:


> Good route. I'd also suggest the Zuma thing and heading south to go up Latigo and come down Mulholland with that easy spin back to Zuma.
> 
> I live in Oxnard, and there ain't much going for PCH past Mugu Rock; I'd just turn around there instead of going all the way to Las Posas, unless he just wants the miles.
> 
> Really though in this area you can't go wrong no matter which way you go. Except maybe going up Yerba Buena. Nice climb, but the sh*tty road surface completely ruins it.


We only have time for 1 ride in the area.. would you suggest this route over the Encinal climb suggested above? How do the two compare? Thanks!


----------



## I3erto

do you know if they will let cars up to the top of hill where you recommended watching? was thinking about bringing a grill and doing some tailgating while we sit and watch everyone go by


----------



## mohair_chair

I3erto said:


> do you know if they will let cars up to the top of hill where you recommended watching? was thinking about bringing a grill and doing some tailgating while we sit and watch everyone go by


Probably not. But there's nowhere to park there anyway. You could probably park somewhere at the bottom. The hill is maybe 1/2 mile long (probably less), so it shouldn't be a big deal to hoof it. Get some sandwiches and a bottle of wine, hike up the hill, and watch the show.

For wine, you must buy local. (It would be silly not to.) You'll literally be standing right next to the Windmill Ranch vineyard for Saarloos & Sons, so if you have $188, you could get a bottle of their 2008 "father" syrah and drink it right where it was grown. Just around the corner, and above you, is the Tierra Alta vineyard, which sells to several wineries, so you can find a more economical bottle. The 2010 Grenache Rosé from Kaena, for example, is only $18. The Los Olivos Cafe has a great selection of local wines to buy, and there are several other wine stores in Los Olivos.


----------



## I3erto

Just wanted to thank everyone for the tips.. We did the Encinal Canyon Climb from Zuma Beach then down Mullholland.. It was an awesome ride.. We did Foxen Canyon Rd out of Los Olivos as well. Both were incredible rides. We posted up at the top of the climb during the TT stage, and lucked into parking and a benefit bbq for the wheelin warriors at the top.. It was an incredible trip.. Thanks everyone for the advice and routes it was greatly appreciated!!!!


----------



## cwg_at_opc

we need pix!
glad you enjoyed your visit!
come back soon!


----------



## ibeamcarver

*Starting at bottom of Mulholland*

I'll be camping at Leo Carillo for a few days. How is the ride up Mullholland starting from PCH? Yes, I know it is a hill, but is it reasonably safe for a solo rider, and what route should I plan for a 3-4 hour ride?

thanks!


----------



## JSR

Yes, totally do-able. I've done it many times by myself. There will be motorcycles, but not too many if you leave early. 

I'd go from Mulholland to the edge of Thousand Oaks, through Hidden Valley. Take Potrero Rd down to Cal State Channel Islands, left on Las Posas and back to PCH. Let's see if I rough it out for you.

Mullholand climb to the stop sign at Decker Road. 7.4 mi. Avg. grade 4%, peak grade 7%. One false peak early in the ride, then relentless climbing to the top. 

Turn left onto Decker/Mulholland (it's a T intersection, you can't screw up).

Go 1.8 mi on some pretty tough rollers. The right hand turn continues Mulholland, but you want to go straight, which will be called Westlake Blvd. There is a water tap on this stretch, in the driveway on the left less than 1 mi after having turned onto Decker/Mulholland. Sorry I don't remember the address, but keep an eye out for it.

Go 3.2 mi to Potrero Rd. This is a nasty descent. Be cool and don't cross the yellow line. Turn left at the traffic signal onto Potrero.

Go .7 mi to Lake Sherwood Dr and turn left. You will now be in a neigborhood overlooking the lake. Good place to chll out until someone passes you, causing you to fly into a rage and hunt 'em down. Or not.

Go 1.5 miles through the neighborhood, reaching the fire station just before Lake Sherwood Dr tees back into Potrero. GET WATER AT THE TAP IN FRONT OF THE FIRE STATION! Turn left onto Potrero 100 yds after the fire station.

Go 5.9 mi to the T intersection at Reino Rd. Turn Right.

Everything up to this point is two lanes, no shoulder. Cyclists are commonly seen, so motorists are mostly cool, but stay next to the line and be aware.

Go 1/4 mi to the traffic signal at Lynn Rd. Turn Left.

Go about 2 miles on this wide road with bike lanes. Where it narrows to two lanes it will be called Potrero. This is a fast, twisty descent on new ashfalt with new barriers. Try not to kill yourself, but have fun. 

Go 6.8 mi on this two-lane road to the tee intersection at Hueneme Rd. Turn left.

Go 1 mi to the traffic signal at Las Posas. Turn left. 

Go 3.2 mi to PCH. Turn left onto the freeway on-ramp for PCH. Don't worry, the highway narrows at this point to two lanes.

Go 10.8 mi back to Mulholland. This stretch is beautiful coastline, flat and normally the wind is at your back. Hammer time! You''ll frequently find a group to pace line with.

If you're low on water you can stop at the Sycamore Cove county park on the beach side. Alternativley, plan to go on to Neptune's Net, which is 1.7 mi shy of Mulholland. There you will find a crowd of cyclists, bikers, surfers, hippies, and cold beer.

About three hours total.

HTH,
JSR


----------



## ibeamcarver

Beautiful, thank you for the detailed directions JSR!
Sounds like it will be a nice morning ride before too much traffic or midday heat.


----------



## ibeamcarver

JSR, thanks again!! I did this ride on Tuesday morning, heading out at 7:00 am. I saw a total of 5 cars and zero motorcycles on the climb up Mulholland, all going the other way. Nice climb - pretty steady and never really punishing. Somehow by the end of the ride it actually felt like I had done more downhill than up, though I know that can't be. There was plenty of nice scenery on the way, and I was blown away that the fire station by Lake Sherwood actually has a spigot attached to the fire hydrant!
One small correction for anyone who decides to follow JSR's superb directions - the left turn off of Hueneme to get back to PCH is actually Las Posas Rd., not Potrero.


----------



## JSR

Hey, glad you enjoyed it. That ride is more or less the prototype for Saturday morning Santa Monica Mt. loops hereabouts. 

Sorry about the courveball with the directions. I've edited the directions as suggested.

JSR


----------



## hooj1

Gonna have to try this ride out


----------



## motox155

Yep, great loop, done it many times. If you are staying at Leo Carillo and want to up the ante just a bit on the climbing, hang a left at Neptunes Net and climb Yerba Buena. It drops you off on top of Mulholland, then you can descend down back to the campground.


----------

